# My Top 10 Must have app List



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

Just thought I would share what I think are must have apps. I will add another 10 when I get the time.

1. Titanium Backup Pro
2. Root explorer
3. Es file explorer
4. Rom manager
5. Tapatalk
6. Clipper plus - clipboard manager
7. URL.y - file upload link creator(use in conjunction with Dropbox for super quick file upload links) got lucky and found this app when I was trying to figure out how to upload files to tapatalk from phone) works beautifully 
8. Faster Downloads - download manager 
9. Tasker
10. Perfect Keyboard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Abe21599 (Dec 27, 2011)

why two file managers?


----------



## GreenJeans (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you post market links to URL.y and Faster Downloads? Can't find either of those on the market.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

not in any particular order:
titanium backup pro
es file explorer
system tuner pro
tapatalk/xda app (was rootzwiki app until it stopped working)
espn fantasy football app
spare parts
google docs
dropbox
wifi tether
volume+ / DSP manager


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

Drop box
Root explorer
Battery monitor
Titanium Backup
Set cpu
sms backup and restore
Terminal Emulator
PowerAmp (flac player)
Tapatalk
Pandora


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Tapatalk
Root explorer
setcpu
Google music
Google Maps (latitude, navigation)
Rage Reader
Reddit is fun
Rom manager
Superuser
Thumb keyboard

Can't stand tibu or appmonster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Barcode scanner
Download all Files
Flashlight+LED
Netflix
OnLive
QuickBoot
Root Explorer
SetCPU
Sketch n Draw
Spark360

These are my 10 that always get installed


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

Abe21599 said:


> why two file managers?


Because root explorer is the best for Modding, zips etc and es is great for exploring and also great because you can connect to your Dropbox account and your home network.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

GreenJeans said:


> Can you post market links to URL.y and Faster Downloads? Can't find either of those on the market.


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mndroid.apps.urly

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rubengm.thedownloader

Hit the thanks if I helped please

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> Just thought I would share what I think are must have apps. I will add another 10 when I get the time.
> 
> 1. Titanium Backup Pro
> 2. Root explorer
> ...


That's an excellent list. My only comment would be to swap out Tasker for Settings Profile. I think Settings Profile does a much nicer job and I believe its cheaper too.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

beautiful widgets 
adw ex
tasker
titanium backup
desksms
twitter
facebook
google music 
zedge
best wishes
these are prolly the 1st apps i intsalled on my phone.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> beautiful widgets
> adw ex
> tasker
> titanium backup
> ...


My list is more for tools and productivity rather than social or entertainment.

Galaxy Nexus 
twitter = @jtgr6


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

i totally forgot to put root explorer in there. everybody uses there phone in there own way.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

google currents
YouTube
Root explorer
minimalistic text
Nova launcher
Google voice
Google music
rom manager
Widgetsiod
......market?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful widget
Widgetsoid
Google music
Google maps
Juice defender plus (plus is so much better than the reg. app)
Dolphin browser hd
Wifi tether
Go sms pro
Adfree
Superuser? (can't argue with tihs one







)


----------



## adstro (Jul 11, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> Beautiful widget
> Widgetsoid
> Google music
> Google maps
> ...


Is the wifi tether you are using the wifi tether for root, or barnacle? Do you have wifi tether for root working.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

What's another good SMS app? Neither handcent nor go sms seem to be very compatible with axiom, they both turn into lag city and I hate the non customized message app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mickskillz (Dec 3, 2011)

Im using go sms on axiom 2.1 no lag at all. Recent updates helped I believe. I am a huge fan of all GO products bc they update everything and are free

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Titanium
Root manager (or explorer, that fiile manager I forget lol)
google wallet
app for using NFC tags (probably only useful to me)
volume+
tapatalk/xda perimium/special rootzwiki app for supporting members








light flow

that's all I can think of right now


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

adstro said:


> Is the wifi tether you are using the wifi tether for root, or barnacle? Do you have wifi tether for root working.


Wifi for root, works great.

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/


----------



## cincij (Jun 25, 2011)

My list:

simplePLAY 
Google Books
Google Currents
Opera Mobile
DoggCatcher
Smart Keyboard Pro
Titanium Backup Pro
Wifi Tether
Dropbox
Google Maps


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Smootee said:


> What's another good SMS app? Neither handcent nor go sms seem to be very compatible with axiom, they both turn into lag city and I hate the non customized message app.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Chomp Sms


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

In no particular order:

Google Voice
Bonjour Madame (if you dont know you better ask somebody!)
Mint
SetCPU
Tip Calc
Root Explorer
Swype
TiBu Pro
Google Maps (Latitude/Navigation)
NitroDesk Touchdown for Smartphones


----------

